# Winter is Officially Over!!



## Rebbetzin (Mar 18, 2013)

You can keep your Groundhog...
Here at my house we rely on Zoop to tell us when Winter is over.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 18, 2013)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> You can keep your Groundhog...
> Here at my house we rely on Zoop to tell us when Winter is over.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/Rebbetzin/Photos for 2013/3172013Zoop003email_zps30e866ab.jpg


Winter ain't over hun, we still got 4ft + of snow here to melt XD
Hes a cutey pie <33 Lucky! I love tortoises ^^


----------



## HorseCrazy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> You can keep your Groundhog...
> Here at my house we rely on Zoop to tell us when Winter is over.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/Rebbetzin/Photos for 2013/3172013Zoop003email_zps30e866ab.jpg


I'm not familiar with tortoises.. how does he tell you when winter is over?


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 9, 2013)

HorseCrazy said:
			
		

> Rebbetzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tortoises hybernate in the winter. They go 'underground' if they have built a tunnel system like Zoop has. For many years he used to come in the house and hybernate in my bedroom under my dresser. Then one summer he built a den for himself in the side yard.
He goes into hybernation sometime in late Aug, early Sept. and we don't see him again until early March usually. When ever the night temperatures are in high 50's most nights.  He is a pretty reliable source for when Winter is over.


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 15, 2013)

Today it was 29 and snowed.  I don't think winter has given up quite yet...


----------



## Symphony (Apr 17, 2013)

My Herman just started moving around yesterday.  He's thinking its spring too.  He is from your neck of the woods to.


----------

